# Wooden Shed Crete



## tish.john (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi out there,
Anyone have a second hand wooden shed or similar (good condition) on the Island of Crete, near the Kissamos area, we need to store stuff in,
Any sensible suggestions appreciated.
John


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok - i noticed no one replyed so i thought id share a bit.
Over the last 10 years or so, my father in law has been making his small holdings more useful - without spending too much money. He has tried many alternatives 
For tool sheds. Building a brick house , having a wooden frame built, too name but a few. For his needs (storage) the clear winner in terms of ease cost and space has been having a small freight container parked on land. At first it seemed cheap and nasty. But it never gives trouble, worth looking in to perhaps


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

I watched a programme on UK TV yesterday about converting shipping containers into garden rooms/sheds/offices. 

If you can get hold of a cutting torch, you can easily make doorway and window openings - and you can paint inside and outside to make it look more attractive.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought a wooden shipping container from a haulage company who had moved some Brits to Greece about 14 years ago. I covered it with bitumen felt and it is still giving good service.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*sheds*



Jolly Roger said:


> I bought a wooden shipping container from a haulage company who had moved some Brits to Greece about 14 years ago. I covered it with bitumen felt and it is still giving good service.


jolly roger,what a good idea,got to think of ways to cut costs and great to utilize things,make them serve other purposes.I have seen some great ways to use discarded pallets too on utube.14 years ago means you have been here a long time,you must like it,but then kefalonia must be real nice,from concertina


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

concertina said:


> jolly roger,what a good idea,got to think of ways to cut costs and great to utilize things,make them serve other purposes.I have seen some great ways to use discarded pallets too on utube.14 years ago means you have been here a long time,you must like it,but then kefalonia must be real nice,from concertina


I love Kefalonia and feel privileged to have been able to live here for many years. I must check out the uses for pallets! I have a very nice compost heap made from pallets and also use them for decking.


----------

